# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  'To make someone' vs 'to force someone'

## Kirill2142

Difference (apart from difference of spelling)?

----------


## Vadim84

1 If something makes you do something, it causes you to do it.
2 If you make someone do something, you force them to do it. 
1 If someone forces you to do something, they make you do it even though you do not want to, for example by threatening you.
2 If a situation or event forces you to do something, it makes it necessary for you to do something that you would not otherwise have done. 
(from an English dictionary)  
Therefore "make" has a broader meaning which includes "force". 
"Force" has a negative shade, as you can see. It causes you to do something unpleasant, unwanted or causes you to find yourself in an unpleasant, unwanted situation.

----------


## mashamania

"To make someone" and "to force someone" mean pretty much the same thing. Vadim is right, "make" is a more generic word, but in can also be as negative as force in "to make someone" and "to force someone." Force is just a stronger word.

----------


## scotcher

"To make" means "to cause someone to do something". 
"To force" means "to cause someone to do something against his or her will". 
They are very different. If you don't think so, try forcing someone to laugh.

----------


## mashamania

^ Yes "make" doesn't always mean to compel or force against someone's will. But it can have that usage, especially when speaking colloquially, as in another colloquial saying, "Make me!" which is a dare to force someone to do something against his will.

----------


## RavinDave

Vadim is essentially correct.  There is no significant difference.  Perhaps "force" is a bit stronger. 
The confusion is this:  the word "make" (as in most languages) has a wide variety of definitions and is used in more idioms than "force".  But we're not comparing ALL the definitions of "make" to "force" -- just the one that means "compel". 
Now, there are some idioms that are set in stone and would sound strange if you changed them.  "I forced his hand."  (ie: I caused him to reveal his intent.).

----------


## Kirill2142

Thanks alot for replys  ::

----------

